# 5 gallon Betta Community set up



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

I am getting ready to set up a five gallon betta tank which I plan to also put some neon tetras in also, and maybe a couple ghost shrimp.

All I have now is the tank (which I am currently working on resealing), and the cover for the top along with the lighting. 

I am not sure if I should do live plants or fake ones? The lighting I have can take two 25 watt bulbs. I guess this will determine what I will do for gravel.

I need to buy a filter and a heater. I am probably just going to buy a 50 watt tetra heater at walmart. It isn't expensive and I have a 150 watt in my 28 gallon and it works great. 
I would like to get a filter I can buy right at walmart also. I am going to get a at least a 10 gallon one so I have a little more filtration. They pretty much have aqua culture or tetra filters. I am thinking either the tetra whisper 2-10i or 10-30i. 

I am going to take a couple danios out of my bigger tank to cycle to 5 gallon. Any tips?


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

Well... as I was scraping the old silicone out, I somehow managed to put a 4 inch or so crack in the top of the tank and a little piece of the glass broke off... needless to say I am going to be buying a new tank, maybe a ten gallon instead. Actually I will probably stick with the five gallon because the old five I was attempting to reseal had a stand and I dont really have anywhere in my room to put another tank so I will have to use the stand.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

sorry to hear that, i was going to do that same setup and try live plants, but i was told that its a little small for neons but it might work, anyway a 10 gallon would be better, good luck!


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

I think I might concentrate on my 28 gallon more for now. I need to buy some more live plants for it, and I need to get another filter for it.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah thats would be more important, i was more worried about setting up my 5 gallon when my 30 gallon had cloudy water that i needced to cure


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

do a beaslbob build. 


always prefer live plants.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Plants are great and so is the bealsbob build but i think for someone who isnt an advanced keeper that filters are good. Ive kept freshwater fish for about 7 years now, i consider myslef still to be somewhat of a novice. I have had tanks from 10-100 gallons the most success ive had has been with eco complete substrate, live plants and filters with no activated carbon in them. I like the eco complete becuase its a good "live" substrate and its much easier to deal with. The downfall is the price but if you get free shipping from like petco.com it becomes very much worth it.


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

mk4gti said:


> Plants are great and so is the bealsbob build but i think for someone who isnt an advanced keeper that filters are good. Ive kept freshwater fish for about 7 years now, i consider myslef still to be somewhat of a novice. I have had tanks from 10-100 gallons the most success ive had has been with eco complete substrate, live plants and filters with no activated carbon in them. I like the eco complete becuase its a good "live" substrate and its much easier to deal with. The downfall is the price but if you get free shipping from like petco.com it becomes very much worth it.


So with that you simply use that and no other gravel over it?

If I do a five or ten gallon set up I will definitely use that and plant it. 
My main problem is there arent any pet stores where I live, except one that is definitely not ideal... plus walmart. Within a 45 minute drive there are two decent stores though, including one that has other animals, but has a room dedicated to tropical fish.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Just the eco complete. Petco.com is where i got mine from, if your order is over like 75$ there is free shipping so if you buy everything at once you can get it delivered. LFS are a thing of the past, if you manage to find one they need to charge high prices just to pay the rent.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gat896 said:


> So with that you simply use that and no other gravel over it?
> 
> If I do a five or ten gallon set up I will definitely use that and plant it.
> My main problem is there arent any pet stores where I live, except one that is definitely not ideal... plus walmart. Within a 45 minute drive there are two decent stores though, including one that has other animals, but has a room dedicated to tropical fish.


I use 1" layers of:

peat moss (1'x1'x2' plastic bale) $11 home depot

play sand 50# bag $3

pc select 50 pound bag $8

I wet each layer, level and clean the tank then add the next layer.

I then plant the plants and finally fill the tank with water poured over a saucer.

I did have to special order the pc select (pro choice select) after contacting the manufacturer and getting the local supplier. You can substitute gravel for that layer as well.

the sand "traps" the peat and prevents a messy tank so it is almost totally clear right from the start.

All those are commonly available inexpensive items.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you go back to the five gallon,you need to leave mr.betta by himself.A five gallon is way too small for him and a school of neons,which will need to be at least five to be content.You can do a very nice planted setup,and trust me,he will be happy to be by himself.Leave the community to the 28.

Eco complete is a great substrate,and the dark color accentuates many colorful bettas especially light colored ones.Live plants are always better than fake.You get the benefits of water purification as well as a constantly changing environment,and you dont run the risk of ripping the bettas fins on sharp plastic plants.I suggest you look into an adjustable heater.Bettas like very warm water.82-84 is ideal.Those presets you are lucky to get to 78.I guess it would be better than nothing but if you are taking it slow why no go all out?There is a very awesome HOB filter,that has a sponge prefilter and is recommended by many betta keepers.Marina Slim Power Filters - Fish - Free Ship - PetSmart

Also takes up less room behind the tank which helps if you are low on space.


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

mk4gti said:


> Just the eco complete. Petco.com is where i got mine from, if your order is over like 75$ there is free shipping so if you buy everything at once you can get it delivered. LFS are a thing of the past, if you manage to find one they need to charge high prices just to pay the rent.


How do you do water changes with the Eco complete? Is it just like regular gravel with a gravel vacuum? And where would you say is the best place to buy fish, plants, and supplies online?


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

Ok... I got a cheap 5 gallon kit from Walmart with a Aqua Tech 5-15 filter. It has a 15 watt incandescent light fixture so I ordered a 10 watt compact fluorescent. I am waiting also for my eco complete and heater to come in.

How do you recommend doing water changes without disturbing the plants and substrate too much?

Also... I have a list of plants I have seen other people use in betta setups so I know they are ok. Anybody have recommendations for plants?

They cycling process: I am thinking I will do a fishless cycle without any plants, then add the plants after the tank is cycled..


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gat896 said:


> Ok... I got a cheap 5 gallon kit from Walmart with a Aqua Tech 5-15 filter. It has a 15 watt incandescent light fixture so I ordered a 10 watt compact fluorescent. I am waiting also for my eco complete and heater to come in.
> 
> How do you recommend doing water changes without disturbing the plants and substrate too much?
> 
> ...


FWIW I add plants as part of the initial setup and then let the plants condition the tank for a week before adding a fish.

I also don't do water changes so can't help on that.

my .02


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> FWIW I add plants as part of the initial setup and then let the plants condition the tank for a week before adding a fish.
> 
> I also don't do water changes so can't help on that.
> 
> my .02


Ya I was actually going to ask you about that... In your freshwater tank how do you get away without doing water changes?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gat896 said:


> Ya I was actually going to ask you about that... In your freshwater tank how do you get away without doing water changes?


the same way as with marine tanks. *old dude

the plants balance out and stabilize operation by consuming the wastes of the fish. therefore no water changes are necessary and could in fact degrade conditions. 


my .02


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> the same way as with marine tanks. *old dude
> 
> the plants balance out and stabilize operation by consuming the wastes of the fish. therefore no water changes are necessary and could in fact degrade conditions.
> 
> ...


Do you have any betta plant recommendations?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gat896 said:


> Do you have any betta plant recommendations?


We had a betta that lived for 3 years in a 1-2 guart decorative bowl. We just use lucky bamboo. Of course peace lillies are used in the vases.

In a 5g you could use micro swords, small potted types and even a bunch or two of anacharis.

I think the betta would leave those alone but have no actual experience. 

Perhaps others can help.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas like to rest on broad leaves.mine like amazon swords,java ferns and crypts.They sleep in the roots of duckweed and lay in the microsword.So really any plant that is live is betta friendly.


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

So... I should plant the tank during the initial setup, then wait a few weeks and dont add any ammonia or anything like during a regular cycle?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gat896 said:


> So... I should plant the tank during the initial setup, then wait a few weeks and dont add any ammonia or anything like during a regular cycle?


that's what I do.

Only I just wait one week. Seems to be fine.

and after adding that first fish, I do not add any food for a week. That week IME is critical. Any food being added resulted in that first fish dying on the 5th day. With no food added it always lived. 

my .02


----------



## fish5 (Sep 1, 2011)

use real plants its just more natural


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

Wow... it has been a while since I posted here. 

I ended up just buying a cheap 5 gallon kit at Walmart. Then I ordered a heater, eco complete, 10 watt compact florescent bulb, and a thermometer from Petco. I planted an crypt, java fern, anubias, and some java moss. I just bought a little ornament to put in there also. I have a betta and two ottos in there.


----------

